
Extract Redirected URL Using Python - hidemyass44
Greeting Python Experts.<p>I am working in Scraping where I need to download pdf files. While navigating the Download button of the targeted web  page. I get redirected the the google drive which contain pdf file. Is there any way to get the redirected link.<p>---<p>I already tried .url module after requests.<p>----<p>Another problem is redirected link opens only after 30 second after clicked download button .<p>-----
======
ccbn
To get the redirected link you should using head method:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20475552/python-
requests...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20475552/python-requests-
library-redirect-new-url/30564877#30564877)

